# Poulan Pro Blower Starter Rope Problems



## TonyMT (Jul 14, 2010)

The Starter rope broke I replaced it and before putting it back together rope pulls fine then I put it all back together and the rope will not recoil. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

what model blower do you have?

did you have the recoil spring out?


----------



## TonyMT (Jul 14, 2010)

It is a bvm200vs. Yes I removed the spring and then I replaced it when I put everything back together It will recoil until I put everything together.


----------



## TonyMT (Jul 14, 2010)

I tried to tighten the fan blade down and it definately will not recoil with it tightened down


----------



## Just Pete (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you sure you assembled it correctly. Spring is not backwards?


----------



## TonyMT (Jul 14, 2010)

No I put everything back just like it was


----------



## Just Pete (Jul 9, 2010)

So, when you pull the starter cord, when the motor was removed from the casing, it would pull and retract with no problem pulling all the cord back into the unit (And not feeling like there was any slack on the rope because it wasn't wound enough?)

Then check the back of the flywheel. There's 2 spring loaded one way catches that allow the rotation to turn the motor, and ratchet back. They must be bound up somehow.


----------



## TonyMT (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes it does just fine out of the casing. It works just fine until I tighten the fan blade? down then it will not retract at all.


----------



## TonyMT (Jul 14, 2010)

Is there a parts schematic that shows the order that the parts are assembled I am just guessing on the order of the washers.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.mccullochpower.com/node6605.aspx
you can find poulan product IPLs on the poulan site.
click on IPL, enter model no.
hth


----------



## TonyMT (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you I will check it out and go back and try again


----------



## TonyMT (Jul 14, 2010)

I already had this schematic but thank you anyway tried everything again still did not work guess I will just have to buy a new one. thank you everyone


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

It has to be something simple your missing. If it won't pull or retract after putting it back together...its binding somewhere on the case. It may be as simple as a spacer that fell out or was not replaced when putting it back together.


----------

